# Grocery shopping in the rain



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2017)

We`re having a bumper crop of chanterelles this year, since we`re finally getting some decent rain. Gathered these a little while ago, and saw a couple of big bucks out feeding. Skeeters were out feeding too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like you have a fine crop down there this year.


----------



## GLS (Jun 20, 2017)

Nic, a remarkable spot you have.  It appears heavily canopied which is good, but doesn't seem to have old growth hardwoods where I find them.  But then, it is chock full of chants. Gil


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jun 21, 2017)

Great pictures Nic, My grandpa gave me his old timer knife years ago, it looks just like yours.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2017)

GLS said:


> Nic, a remarkable spot you have.  It appears heavily canopied which is good, but doesn't seem to have old growth hardwoods where I find them.  But then, it is chock full of chants. Gil




There`s old growth hardwoods on either side of the slough where I got these. I`m surprised that I`ve never flushed a woodcock in this area, because it sure looks like it should have some in season. Lot of turkeys though!


----------



## doublebarrel (Jun 21, 2017)

Not really thick enough for woodcock as they like a lot of cover. BB


----------



## GLS (Jun 22, 2017)

Bobby, I agree that it would be rare to find woodcock in such an open spot, but on January 2nd of this year, Floyd and I found two birds in such a spot.  Thick cover was less than 75 yards away.  Floyd's Pop locked down on them and at first we thought he was mistaken, but he doesn't make such mistakes.  We believed him and got the two birds.   It was an hour or two past sunrise and the birds may have come in at night and not moved to cover or maybe just hadn't read the script where they were supposed to be.   Gil


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2017)

This stretch along the creek is fairly open. Where it rises up out of the swamp onto higher ground is an older clearcut, probably 100 acres, that is grown up mighty thick. There will be the occasional woodcock in it. Area is full of wild quail though, and making a great comeback.


----------



## MOTS (Jun 22, 2017)

Nic, 
    Did you ever find any in Wheeler when you lived there? I'm about 1.5 miles from Preston White. I'm sure you have heard of him. I have several hardwood bottoms and went yesterday with no luck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2017)

MOTS said:


> Nic,
> Did you ever find any in Wheeler when you lived there? I'm about 1.5 miles from Preston White. I'm sure you have heard of him. I have several hardwood bottoms and went yesterday with no luck.




To be honest, Mots, I wasn`t into mushrooms then, and don`t ever remember even seeing any. I`m sure they were there though, around hardwoods.

I remember Mr. Preston well. Him and Daddy were friends and Daddy used to buy a boar hog from him every couple of years. Man, that brings back some good memories.


----------



## jeardley (Jun 22, 2017)

Pretty country down there, and a nice mess of chants to boot. You never know where they might turn up. I only find them in old hardwoods round here. At my hunting club in Greene County one of the guys came and got me last year and said he thought he found some chants but wasn't sure so I went with him to check it out. The location was in the middle of 20 yr old planted pines and they were everywhere. We picked bout 3 wally world bags full and barely put a dent in em.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 6, 2017)

OK , So I've never been a mushroom kinda guy.
Took and posted some pic,s a while back of a King Bolete I'd found and was stumped on what it was, ya'll told me..
I got woods like Nic,s and I'l be looking hard for these Chants.
I'll find them if you can eat them and their growing in the woods.
What's the best way to cook them up right now fresh and eat around the fire with brown liquor or a feast at 10 pm.
We like to cook so...


----------



## antharper (Jul 7, 2017)

swamp hunter said:


> OK , So I've never been a mushroom kinda guy.
> Took and posted some pic,s a while back of a King Bolete I'd found and was stumped on what it was, ya'll told me..
> I got woods like Nic,s and I'l be looking hard for these Chants.
> I'll find them if you can eat them and their growing in the woods.
> ...



Just pick a few out of the cow pasture and eat em raw and wash em down with your brown liquor !


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks antharper !
I'm tryin to learn something here..and we do like Brown liquor around the Campfire. Just tryin to combine the 2 best I can.
Deep Fried Snacks we got today in the Bush kinda thing while drinking and going over the days hunt...
We got a  cooking shack and if their better stir fried on a Steak We're good there as well.
What do you do with yours..?


----------

